# RAVE: THIS



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

http://tinychat.com/talktothedevil

We've done this before but now I'm opening my silly chats to every furfag. 

http://tinychat.com/talktothedevil
http://tinychat.com/talktothedevil
http://tinychat.com/talktothedevil
http://tinychat.com/talktothedevil
http://tinychat.com/talktothedevil
http://tinychat.com/talktothedevil


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

oh dammit.

There goes the rest of my night.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 27, 2011)

Moving to lynx plox.
It's more fit there.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Cerb


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Everyone can feel free to join in


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 27, 2011)

Interesting.  :>


----------



## Xegras (Feb 27, 2011)

Be there in about five months. :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 27, 2011)

Dear god what have you done?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice, I've never been banned from a chat this quickly! But how could I expect anything else?


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Come back we're sorry
Q~Q
:V


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

uh oh you hurt its feelings.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> Come back we're sorry
> Q~Q
> :V


 Nah, that chat is not good enough for me.
:V
Jash: Whatever you say, hun.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2011)

So this is where that link came from.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, when I saw "talk to the devil" I thought it was going to be a satanism themed cleverbot...


----------



## Takun (Feb 27, 2011)

I see no chat, wtf


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Takun said:


> I see no chat, wtf


 TRY AGAIN


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

takun this chat needs you


----------



## Takun (Feb 27, 2011)

Doesn't seem to show in firefox 4 beta?


----------



## Corto (Feb 27, 2011)

This chat sucks


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

Corto said:


> This chat sucks


 You just haven't had enough to drink yet.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

We have corto and pics/logs to prove it


----------



## crustone (Feb 27, 2011)

I was banned before even posting anything, lulz.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

crustone said:


> I was banned before even posting anything, lulz.


 JEWSLAYER I WILL MISS YOU


----------



## crustone (Feb 27, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> JEWSLAYER I WILL MISS YOU


 
I WILL MISS YOU TOO BRAH


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

crustone said:


> I was banned before even posting anything, lulz.


 That's how I roll~


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

crustone said:


> I WILL MISS YOU TOO BRAH


  FIGHTTHE GOOD FIGHT


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 27, 2011)

:3x


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 27, 2011)

Wonder how long this'll last before a troll posts it on /b/


----------



## Zerig (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm contemplating whether its worth finding out what you people look like IRL.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Crustone you know you can come back in. I promise not to ban you again.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Wonder how long this'll last before a troll posts it on /b/


 
I'd be hard pressed to find anyone who'd bother.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 27, 2011)

Zerig said:


> I'm contemplating whether its worth finding out what you people look like IRL.


 It's just a chat, don't get too excited.


----------



## Takun (Feb 27, 2011)

Zerig said:


> I'm contemplating whether its worth finding out what you people look like IRL.


 
CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.

http://i.imgur.com/LuXot.jpg


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

Takun said:


> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LuXot.jpg


NO ME

http://i733.photobucket.com/albums/ww338/Jmw566/feb.jpg


----------



## Zerig (Feb 27, 2011)

You both look pretty gay.

All this chat is about is dicks, dicks, dicks, dicks, babies, lesbians, hk is gay, dicks, and various other homosexual topics.

:V, I think.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 27, 2011)

It's also about tits with dwarf beards.


----------



## crustone (Feb 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> Crustone you know you can come back in. I promise not to ban you again.


 
I'm still B& :V


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2011)

This is relevant to my interests.

Too bad I sound like a twelve year old boy going through puberty.


----------



## Takun (Feb 27, 2011)

FURRY CHAT ROOMS: DISCUSSING CANTERBURY TALES


wait, wut


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

crustone said:


> I'm still B& :V


 oh noes i srry


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

WELL AT LEAST TAKUN, FAY, AND I ARE TALKING


----------



## Corto (Feb 27, 2011)

This chat gave me depression.
I mean, even worse depression.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

Corto said:


> This chat gave me depression.
> I mean, even worse depression.


 I like this.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

XAERUN'S VOICE IS FUCKING WITH MY MIND
WTF 
OH GOD THAT ACCENT
WTF
OH GOD


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2011)

Goddamnit now I really want to go xD


----------



## crustone (Feb 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> oh noes i srry


 

http://img11.imageshack.us/i/1291140458405.jpg/
I know you aren't going to unban me :v

Oh well, nothing of value was lost


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2011)

Thar we go. Fixed my sig.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 27, 2011)

truth or dare...strangely boring...


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> truth or dare...strangely boring...


 Because internet dares aren't that good :C


----------



## Monster. (Feb 27, 2011)

Deo's new avatar made me giggle.

And then I realized who it was and it made me laugh maniacally.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Because internet dares aren't that good :C


 Mine was pretty good. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Deo's new avatar made me giggle.
> 
> And then I realized who it was and it made me laugh maniacally.


 what about cortos?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 27, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> what about cortos?


Now that one.

That one made me laugh so hard that no sound came out and I was clapping my hands together like a retarded seal


----------



## Corto (Feb 27, 2011)

;(


----------



## Fay V (Feb 27, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Because internet dares aren't that good :C


 mine are


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> mine are


 The one you just got was.


----------



## Icky (Feb 27, 2011)

I hate this. :C


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

This truth or dare shit
oh man


----------



## Fay V (Feb 27, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> The one you just got was.


 I still say that was cheating


----------



## crustone (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the ban :V


----------



## Shiroka (Feb 27, 2011)

It's like a japanese show in english, except I still have no idea what's going on :V


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I still say that was cheating


 No way. 

Also, I gotta go :C


----------



## 00vapour (Feb 27, 2011)

. . .

that is all


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Corto I keep seeing my "I AM INCREDULOUS" face on here and it freaks me out.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I still say that was cheating


 BOO HOO


----------



## Corto (Feb 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> Corto I keep seeing my "I AM INCREDULOUS" face on here and it freaks me out.


 
You think this isnt weird for me? I have a pink wig for fucks sake.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2011)

Corto said:


> You think this isnt weird for me? I have a pink wig for fucks sake.


 Oh come on don't lie. We all know that isn't a wig.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> BOO HOO


 BAWWW


----------



## Xenke (Feb 27, 2011)

Y'all are nuts, I was only there for a few seconds and my head's throbbing.

And I need a mic, for serious.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Y'all are nuts, I was only there for a few seconds and my head's throbbing.
> 
> And I need a mic, for serious.


 you ran away from truth or dare D:


----------



## Xenke (Feb 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> you ran away from truth or dare D:


 
That too.

Fuck that game. >:C


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 28, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Oh, when I saw "talk to the devil" I thought it was going to be a satanism themed cleverbot...


 
Okay, I wasn't the only one.



Deo said:


> XAERUN'S VOICE IS FUCKING WITH MY MIND
> WTF
> OH GOD THAT ACCENT
> WTF
> OH GOD


 
XAERUN WAS THERE TOO?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo




Well, I hope you all had fun while I was having THE BEST SLEEP OF MY LIFE>


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Now that one.
> 
> That one made me laugh so hard that no sound came out and I was clapping my hands together like a retarded seal



That mental picture made me laugh way, wayyy too hard.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2011)

This chat has become mine in the several hours of my activity.

Once night falls upon America, Kirno's out to take out the devil.






It's sad how I can talk to myself for hours


----------



## Zerig (Feb 28, 2011)

People should get on this now. Its only smelge, some guy, and me.

Shits boring, yo.


----------



## Deo (Mar 3, 2011)

UP AGAIN


----------

